# What is the best Duck boat and Motor to use at Refuge.



## ABBI THE LABIE (Dec 5, 2006)

To the fellow duck hunters out their what is your favorite Duck Boat and Motor to use at Shiawasee, Fish Point, and Point Moulee.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

canoe + 4hp outboard. best all around boat for all game areas.


----------



## hunteramargin (May 7, 2005)

I agree with the Kid. That combo probably would get you the most bang for your buck. If you wanted a specialty duck boat some thing like a banks skiff or scott canoe might be a little better but You'd only pick up a little more Duck hunting utility for a lot more expense


----------



## ABBI THE LABIE (Dec 5, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> canoe + 4hp outboard. best all around boat for all game areas.


 What do you think about using a twelve foot john boat for the the refuge with a four horse motor, also with a lab in the boat.


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

12' johns with two guys, a lab, decoys, & gear is a dicey proposition. They just don't have the weight capacity for it (I know, I own one). You've really got to be careful as all it takes is a quick shift of the pooch and the boat is going to be sitting on the bottom and all your gear and passengers is going to floating (hopefully) or at the bottom.

I've pretty much quit using my 12 footer because of it unless I'm fishing by myself. If you're looking to use a john for the managed areas, you're better off with a 14' unless you're by yourself and only using a handful of gear.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

12' + 4hp is not that bad as long as you don't overload. The 14' jon is the best boat for shiawassee but doesn't work well at other places. Fish point = anything that is easy to pull or walk with and is low draft....pretty much same for harsens. Only reason i use a 14' is because of my winch....I have a 17' canoe and a 4hp weedless johnson that i would use otherwise.

if you go with canoe, you hunting oppurtunities aren't limited outside of going on the bay. If you go with a bigger boat you run into overkill at some places (fish pt) and to big to pull over dikes at others.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I never hunter shiw so I can not help you... but for harsens and FP my canoe is the go to.. the only area at hasens that a canoe without a motor is a problem is the singles area on the back side of the refuge... it is a long paddle... I have a 12ft Jon that is no longer being used because it is a little to small... 

I am thinking about a 14 Jon with a 9.9 weed guard and two drop down wheels for next yr... Harsens is set up very nice for this type of rig... the canal is deep and lets you drive up to most areas easily... FP has some areas (20's) that have a good canal... back side of the teens.. dike out to 5..6...7.. the canal along the north side of the 50's... so there is some places that a boat motor combo will work along with some walking... but the plus side is a 14 will let you get into some of the potholes if you have a bad draw...

it is funny 10yrs ago that paddle never seemed so long...:lol: :lol:

I have a new addition for next year... a pontoon boat on a trailer... hope this pans out as good as I think it will...


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

We use a 12 foot john with an electric trolling motor for Fishpoint. We only ride 2 guys and our gear at a time. If we hunt more then 2 people we make a couple trips. The electric trolling motor can be raised to the surface and you would be surprised how shallow you can go. You don't set any speed records but it is faster than walking.

I also have an otter stealth boat and a 2.5hp motor. It works well when you use it in the deep water cuts. With a push pole I can go anywhere with 6 or so inches of water. Most days I just use the push pole.

Remnar


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

I use an extra wide 13' canoe with a 3.5 hp motor and love it for Shiawassee SGA. It works well for hopping dikes or in the flooded woods with one or 2 hunters and all the gear we need. The one drawback I see -- I can't take 2 buddies. In fact I'm looking for a 15' Grumman Sportboat, does anyone know of a good used one for sale?


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

I have a agree with Shiawassee Kid. Nothing beats a canoe!

I know alot of guys like the aluminum types because they are cheap and relatively light. The problem is they do not have the weight capacity and freeboard (loaded) and lack the stability that some more the mid to upper end fiberglass and royalex canoes offer.

Aluminum is not all that quiet and they really do not paddle the best either.

I am not sure what you have budgeted for this piece of equipment but, here are a couple of canoes that I would recommend. Pay close attention to how much rocker, freeboard and capacity each has becuase this will determine how well the canoe paddles and tracks both loaded and unloaded.

Here are several that would make perfect candidates:

Mad River Orion
We-no-wah Bluegill
Clipper Mac Sport 15
Old Town Predator


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

Otter Stealth 1200

I actually was able to run 3 guys decoys and gear with a 3.3 outboard on it this year at Harsens. It worked fine!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> canoe + 4hp outboard. best all around boat for all game areas.


:yikes: Wow! I'm shocked SK. That's exactly what I have. We've had this discussion in the past, and I thought I was in the minority...maybe I've converted some of you?  Among my regular buds and I, we have 5 different canoes of varying shapes and sizes. Canoes are very flexible...can paddle if you're only going 1/4 mile, like into the Prior Rd. Fields, but throw that little 4 hp Evinrude of mine on it, and now ya got a pretty good little barge to carry gear back in some distance. Plus, for bigger water, like some parts of the bay, or like some potholes we hunt in North Dakota, a wider more stable canoe is great (like my buddy's Raddison with the floats on the side). So if you're asking about all around use, our canoes get the nod. 

We also now own 3 deep V's of varying shapes and sizes, and each is good for certain things. I've never owned a jon, or even a mod jon. But they do have a place in the shallows of the bay  .


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

We use a 12' V-bottom with a 6HP motor for both Shiawassee and Harsens. Its a pretty good all around boat for both areas. 

We also use an 18 foot canoe with a 6HP on it. Works OK but doesn't have the carrying capacity or the freeboard of the 12 foot V-bottom.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

the Grumman Sportboat is my fav. 15 footer on bottom of link.


----------



## DoubleEnder (Oct 11, 2006)

CAnoes are great for versility. I prefer older aluninum canoes, smoker craft or alumnacraft with thicker gauge metal. Camo it up. Add some side floats if your worried about stability.

I've taken on 8 foot roller in a good, reasonably loaded canoe. I wouldn't reccomend it, but it can be done. It is really the chop that kills you (hopefully not literally)


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> the Grumman Sportboat is my fav. 15 footer on bottom of link.


Like this one:









 

Actually, I bought this one because of its versatility but have never got around to duck hunting.

 Someday...

Chris


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I perfer a 12 foot car topper with a 15 horse Evinrude! Even if you have a bad day and don't shoot any ducks who can pretend you're a Speed Boat Drag Racer! ............................................................. But on the serious side with a 15 horse and a 12 footer you have to watch your wake but man oh man that 15hp is the ticket!


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

canoes are nice because they don't wiegh a lot and they fit between the corn rows nicely, but they are a little dangerous. If you are going to use the same partner, equip, and a well trained dog it might work, if you are going to take different people out that might not be as experianced the 14 foot jon boat is the way to go.

As far as motors go the old johnson / evinrude 4 hp with the weedless prop and lower unit is buy far the best outboard for duck hunt in managed areas - they are super light and go through anything.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

mwakely said:


> I perfer a 12 foot car topper with a 15 horse Evinrude! Even if you have a bad day and don't shoot any ducks who can pretend you're a Speed Boat Drag Racer! ............................................................. But on the serious side with a 15 horse and a 12 footer you have to watch your wake but man oh man that 15hp is the ticket!


you liked that 15hp eh mike? you guys coulda pulled a water skiier behind that rig, lol.



cupped-n-locked said:


> canoes are nice because they don't wiegh a lot and they fit between the corn rows nicely.


I totally agree with this and is the main reason i like using them.



cupped-n-locked said:


> As far as motors go the old johnson / evinrude 4 hp with the weedless prop and lower unit is buy far the best outboard for duck hunt in managed areas - they are super light and go through anything.


and yes, i have this motor and its a dream for marsh/field hunting.....its like the outboard version of a go-devil..


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow, the Grumman Sportboat, talk about memories. I've hunted out of one countless times over the last two decades. Outstanding waterfowl boats! My Duck hunting mentor who died this fall at age 76 had one for his main rig. He set up a trailer with a double rack that we towed a 12 foot boat behind for the small mountain of decoys we usually took along. We used it at NP, FP and very often on Saginaw Bay. I don't really recomend them for the Bay, but George was a great seaman with a little bit of a death wish. LOL I know they are fairly seaworthy because I've been in one on the Bay with a 30 MPH north wind coming back to the DNR landing at the mouth of the Saginaw River. Talk about "pucker factor", YIKES! Living through that particular incident I decided my young children needed a father so it inspired me to get my first big, high sided deep V for the Bay. After that we took my boat out there......


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I used a Raddison with the floats on the side this year(no motor) and it worked great at Shiawasse with me,my daughter and all our gear.Use it quite a few places and if I had a motor I could go most anywhere inland,light and easy to carry around if you'r eby yourself..you can't go wrong


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

> Wow, the Grumman Sportboat, talk about memories. I've hunted out of one countless times over the last two decades.


Scavenger, If you ever want to take over the role of mentor and teach a newbee how to hunt duck hunt theres a seat in that ol' Grumman for you (if I'm ever in the area).  

In fact, that goes for anyone here, minus the 30mph winds of course  .

Chris


----------



## quackassassin (Oct 15, 2004)

cupped-n-locked said:


> canoes are nice because they don't wiegh a lot and they fit between the corn rows nicely, but they are a little dangerous. .


I agree. Canoes can seem a little tippy and nothin' like a fresh dunking to start the day off bad.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

At FP I normally use a 12-14 foot flatbottom to haul the gear and walk to most areas. I can't imagine trying to fit myself, hunting partner, dog, a couple dozen decoys, guns, chairs, shells, mojo duck, life jackets, paddles and not to mention harvested ducks and geese into a canoe. Add a motor and it's going to look like a sinking container ship.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Used to use a canoe but you have to have dog that will sit very still..... then we upgraded to a 12' jon with a 4 hp an now we use a 12' jon with a 7.5hp. We have a custom cover for the jon so when the weather gets bad it gives you a place to get some shelter. It is a little harder to hide than a canoe but if you are in a zone that has deep water it gives you a much better shooting platform.
two guys one dog and two dozen decoys works great.


----------



## ducslayer2 (Sep 29, 2004)

I have used a 17' stern back Michicraft for 20 years at the flats. We fit two bags of super mags, a dog, hunting partner and all our gear(way to much stuff). Yes, the dog was trained to sit very still. We have never had any problem with this setup. You do have to watch out for the larger boats that throw wakes in a no wake zone. We use a 3hp evinrude and that is just right perfect for the area.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

KID, That 15 HP could of pulled two water skier's! I loved it! Thank You! Pray for snow so you can put that Coach Gun to use on some cottontails!


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Used a Michicraft 16' sq. stern canoe w/6hp Johnson for years at SRSGA. Used a 3 hp or just paddled or pulled at FP. Two guys a dog and gear, it was a lot safer than the 12' pram we used prior to buying the canoe. If more than 2 went or we wanted to take more decoys we used two canoes. With common sense I never had a mishap in over 25 yrs of hunting outta it.

I have used a Gruman Sportboat for the past 3 yrs w/8 hp Merc or 2.5 hp Merc somewhat heavier but a little more stable. The Michicraft goes over the dikes easier but the Gruman is a little roomier and is more suited to my old body.

One of my hunting buddys has an Osagian 18' cargo canoe w/winch and 9.9 hp Johnson, this is the best rig I've hunted outta at SRSGA a bit of overkill at FP but works well, lots a room and still easy to hide, I can sit on the edge of it and it won't tip over and I ain't no lightweight.


----------

